# My really tiny EDC Spyderco Bug



## mcnair55 (Mar 5, 2010)

It is tiny but really a sharp little guy and just what I need for work purposes.

Spyderco Bug

Matchbox Toy to show how small it really is.







With the box it came in.


----------



## carbine15 (Mar 5, 2010)

That's a beautiful knife you got there. I got one similar on my keychain. 
check this one out! Smallest spyderco ever. 
http://spyderco.com/forums/showthread.php?t=24850


----------



## Gazerbeam (Mar 6, 2010)

The BUG performs quite well despite it's diminutive size. Mine came razor sharp and has tackled all tasks, is well made and disappears in the pocket. For $5 it's a must have winner!


----------



## RedLED (Mar 6, 2010)

Gazerbeam said:


> The BUG performs quite well despite it's diminutive size. Mine came razor sharp and has tackled all tasks, is well made and disappears in the pocket. For $5 it's a must have winner!


 
I am not too wild about the China import, but for the money they are not bad.

Makes for a great gift.

I wish I had bought the small Spyderco with the chain years back.


----------



## Gazerbeam (Mar 6, 2010)

Off topic question, is that your Hot-Sexy Wife in your avatar, if so you are one lucky man. I have been a Spyderco man since their inception and have owned a bucket load of their products. I was not too wild about the China import knives either until I owned some of the newer ones. The quality and value of the Spyderco Tenacious & Benchmade Vex has changed my opinion on that and steered me to purchase the BUG as a novelty. The BUG has surprised me with it's quality & usability and I would recommend it to anyone. I think these knives are one of the best deals going and should not be over looked by anyone looking for a new knife.


----------



## Paladin (Mar 6, 2010)

RedLed said:


> I wish I had bought the small Spyderco with the chain years back.


 
This is my wife's Spyderco necklace. Bought it more than 13 or 14 years back, don't even remember what it cost.

Paladin


----------



## Gazerbeam (Mar 6, 2010)

I remember seeing this knife in a A.G. Russell catalog and almost purchased it, I think it was $70 but I'm not sure. It came out in 1989 model 3001 abalone Mini Mariner it's very unique, I wish I gotten it now. Scroll down on the link there's three good pictures.


----------



## carbine15 (Mar 7, 2010)

Gazerbeam said:


> ...is that your Hot-Sexy Wife in your avatar, if so you are one lucky man...



just do a google image search for "surefire titan"


----------



## RedLED (Mar 7, 2010)

Guy's I have to admit that photo is not mine, I have just been using it until I can get my wife to pose with my light.

Just so you know, she looks just like that. I will surprise, and shock the forum soon with a new photo.

Back to the China topic...I have noticed an improvement in QC from China. I guess the patriot in me wants to see made in USA stamped on everything.

All the best,

RL


----------



## RedLED (Mar 7, 2010)

Paladin said:


> This is my wife's Spyderco necklace. Bought it more than 13 or 14 years back, don't even remember what it cost.
> 
> Paladin


 
That's it!

If I see one on ebay, I think I will get it.

I liked it because it really worked.

Thanks so much for the photo!

Best, RL


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Mar 7, 2010)

Just ordered a set of 2 knifes...the honey bee and the bug.:twothumbs

Been meaning to do that for a while.

BTW: there is an auction for the TINY knife on eBay: http://cgi.ebay.com/Spyderco-SUPER-...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item4ced94702a


----------



## RedLED (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks! I will check it.


----------

